# Hindquarters



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have developed an obsession with Biscuit's hindquarters! - are they a normal shape? I think they look bowed when he walks and they do not join closely together at the top. He seems to have quite a gap between his legs at the top. I am constantly looking at other dogs and the others seem to join more closely at the top. I have taken care not too over exercise him but I think he has been like this from birth. I asked a friend when walking today as he got wet and it was more noticeable and she agreed that he looked bowed too! We have a 6-month vet check coming up in a few weeks but just wondered if this was more common shape in an american cocker/toy mix? I have attached a picture I took today and also one of him asleep at approx 8 weeks of age - a bit graphic - but just shows the width of his legs. I am starting to wake up thinking about this!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry - the bottom pic is huge!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha funny you should mention this Jane, we say Poppy has bowed legs all the time  My boyfriend has them really bad so we find it funny & say that she's just like Luke 
They're not terrible, but they're definitely a bit arched & don't get close together at the top. 

I'm guessing it's because thye're dogs & they have shorted legs & things, I wouldn't worry about it, i'm sure it's nothing. Although ask at the vets if you think it's a problem. Poppy has her 5 month check in about a week as well


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am not an expert on the rear end of Cockapoos but it looks ok.  Dogs have very different shaped hind legs, have you compared him with other Cockapoos or American Cockers? Does he walk and run happily or show any sign of discomfort? If you are really worried and it is playing on your mind just pop along to the vets before your six month check. I am sure they will be happy to check him over and then your relax. 

When Daisy gets up from her lazy position I will have a look at her shape at the back end although she is an English Cockapoo. x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hopefully Biscuit is absolutely fine .... but bowed hind legs can be a sign of luxating patella so I would make sure when you have your six month check you get an experienced vet to check his knees thoroughly. I say experienced as the first vet who saw Molly said she was fine despite her knees actually both being bad enough for a specialist and more experienced vet say she may well need surgery.

Here is some info which mentions bowed legs as a possible symptom - but hopefully it is just the way Biscuit is rather than a problem.

http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/SmallAnimalTopics/MedialPatellarLuxations/


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

When do they develop luxating patella though? Because Poppy's legs have been like this from the day we brought her home at 8 weeks, don't know if I have a picture though, i'll have a look but may have to take one tomorrow.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie appears to walk with her back legs apart I call it her 'full nappy' walk! I think it is just a puppy thing and as the dog matures this will not be as noticable. The vet should reassure you.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! Will definitely put it at the top of vet 'check list!' He seems to be active enough and is happy to run and walk without any signs of problems. He seems to be a slow grower too (raw diet perhaps?) and they may change as he matures and develops more muscle. Love the 'full nappy' walk! That's exactly how I'd describe it!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes!!! Finally got my pita pata to work - minus a photo though! - getting there!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Luxating patella can be a genetic condition caused by the legs not being quite right to hold the kneecaps in place - so could have been there from the start or develop as the legs grow - or it could just be the way your pups move.

As I said a good experienced vet should be able to manipluate her legs and hopefully reassure you it is just the way your pup moves.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry - just to add for anyone else reading - the fact that a dog will run, jump and play normally with little sign of pain does not in itself mean there is not a problem. Molly runs like the wind, her usual method of entering the garden is out of the back door, onto the bench and over the back of the bench which is jumping just for the joy of jumping sake and she has a fairly significant problem.

I have also had a dog with disc problems which would have caused him a fair degree of back pain but he jumped and ran quite happily showing very little sign of pain.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for that. Yes, I have been extra mindful because of your very informative posts re Molly and you are right that a dog can play quite happily with an abnormality - especially at such a young age as Biscuit. I will definitely seek an expert opinion on this.


----------

